# What type oil to use?



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi, won't be long where I'll be putting my '76 Ford 2600 diesel back together.* I just don't know what type oil to use (a brand and viscosity)??* I know how many quarts
Thanks,
dne'


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Dne007,
Many guys Shell Rotella 15W-40 oil in their diesel engines. You may prefer to use synthetic version.


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you!!!!


----------

